# DirecTiVo Codes, Shortcuts, and FAQs (read me first) (5/16/04-1/30/05)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

TiVo Codes & Shortcuts List

Note: A "DirecTiVo" refers to DirecTV DVR receivers with TiVo. While they go by a variety of names and codes, the core code is the same. Many of these tips apply to standalone recorders as well.

*TiVo Shortcuts*
DirecTV-DirecTV _or_ List - Now Playing List
DirecTV-1 - Season Pass Manager
DirecTV-2 - To Do List
DirecTV-3 - Search Using Wishlists
DirecTV-4 - Search by Title
DirecTV-5 - Browse by Channel
DirecTV-6 - Browse by Time
DirecTV-7 - Record Channel/Time (manual record)
DirecTV-8 - TiVo Suggestions
DirecTV-9 - Showcases
DirecTV-0 - Does nothing.

*TiVo Codes*
There are several codes that will activate some additional functionality to your DirecTiVo. When you have successfully entered a code, you will hear three "dings" indicating successful entry of the code. If your TiVo is rebooted or power cycled, you will need to re-enter the codes.

While playing back a program
Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select - Changes the "forward to next tick mark" function to 30 second skip. You can still use the skip to next tick mark function by using the fast-forward or reverse function.

Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select - Activates the "quick disappear" of the progress bar when skipping forward or back. Pressing play will still bring up the status bar.

Select-Play-Select-9-Select - Activates a clock in the lower-right corner of the screen. During playback, shows the elapsed time. May be outside of the viewable area of your TV. (Note: When you switch this code off, you will need to go to a menu to clear the display.)
Screen shot with code activated

Select-Play-Select-InstantReplay-Select - Toggles a Status display in the bottom right corner. Basically tells you which channel each tuner is tuned to. (Note: When you switch this code off, you will need to go to a menu to clear the display.)
Screen shot with code activated

While in the now playing list
*S*low-*0*-*R*ecord-*T*humbs up - Activates the sorting function. Pressing 1 will sort by record date (default), 2 will sort by expiration date, and 3 will sort alphabetically.

*Season Pass Suggestions*
Even with two tuners, you will get occasional program conflicts. If there is a conflict, the program with the higher priority get recorded, and the program with the lower priority gets skipped. However, the DirecTiVo will record repeat airings. Here is a suggested way to organize your season passes:
Programs that will air once only (i.e. _The Amazing Race_, _American Idol_, _Survivor: Someplace in the middle of nowhere_)
Programs that will repeat at a later date (i.e. most network programming).
Programs that have multiple airings during the week. (i.e. _Star Trek: Enterprise_, many cable shows).
Programs that have an initial airing on one channel and repeats on another channel. (i.e. _24_, but that was for the first two seasons). You will need to set up a wishlist.
*Important!* By default, a newly created season pass or wishlist is placed at the end of the Season Pass list, and the default option is set to "Keep At Most: 5 Episodes". Be sure to change it to "All Episodes". Unfortunately, we can't change the default.

If you are afraid of your kid's favorite program, _Dora The Explorer_, taking over the hard drive... don't. The "Keep At Most: 5 episodes" will keep the five most recent episodes. How about the nightly news? "Keep At Most: 1 episode".

*Tips and Tricks*
When first setting up your TiVo, go into the program list and select "Paid Programming". Give it three thumbs down.
When viewing the guide, select "TiVo Live Guide". This is faster than the grid guide.
From the Now Playing list, you can press Play to play the selection, or Clear to erase the selection.
When you select a program for playback or selecting a program to be recorded, press the INFO button. You'll get complete details including actors and directors.
Movie: Main Page - Info Page 1 - Info Page 2
TV: Main Page - Info Page 1 - Info Page 2
MOVIE SIGN! Press DirecTV-4 and select "Movies", and then select a subcategory. Press 0. You will see all the movies scheduled for next two weeks.
Like Letterboxed programming? How about Subtitled films? Or even black and white films? Dolby surround? Set up a wishlist for "Audio & Video", then appropriate subcategory.
Season passes will only record programs on one channel, but list that program airing on any channel. (Try _Yu-Gi-Oh!_ for an example. It will list the episodes airing on both your local WB station and Cartoon Network). Wishlists work across multiple channels.
Spend $50 and get a UPS for your TiVo. It will keep your TiVo running for a while during a power outage, especially since it takes several minutes for the TiVo to start up if there is a extremely brief interruption of power. If you have a powered switch, don't forget to get a UPS for that also. (A Phase III dish has a self-powered switch.)
Suggestions is programming that your TiVo thinks you may like based upon programs you have viewed and thumbs-up/thumbs-down recommendations. Suggestions will _never_ be recorded instead of your normal program, and are _the first programs_ to be deleted when space is needed. They will not interrupt live programming. They are also an excellent way to gage how much space remains.
Scheduled recordings appear at the top of the Now Playing list with a red dot. Suggested programs appear at the bottom of the list with a red dot.
*Switching from a DishDVR*
Remember, the TiVo uses a name-based recording system instead of a time-based recording. As an example, instead of recording the CBS station from 10-11 PM, you set up a season pass for _CSI: Miami_.
Manual recording should almost _never_ be used except for certain circumstances. _The Early Show_ runs five days a week, but on Friday's, they interview the latest person voted off _Survivor_. You would set a manual timer to just record Friday's show, and the DirecTiVo will make a best guess as to the show title.
Looking for an auto-tune function? There isn't one, but you can use this workaround by van_gogh. Set up two manual times to go off at the same time (i.e. 5:00-5:05 AM) every day, with each one tuning to a different channel (i.e. Noggin, PBS Kids) with a Keep At Most: 1 Episode. Since the DVR stays with that channel after the recording is completed, it's all set up for the kids when they wake up in the morning, and you only lose 10 minutes of recording time.
When you first get your DirecTiVo, the fourteen-day program guide takes about 24-48 hours to load up. You may not be able to set up all of your season passes right away. *Don't panic!* Just wait a few hours.
The programming data is constantly being fed to your DVR, so it's not necessary to turn it off. The standby mode simply stops the output from the TiVo to the TV using the RF output.
Please PM me or post in the board your suggestions.

©2004 by DBSTalk. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

General DirecTiVo Questions

*Q.* Is there any demos of the DirecTiVo?
*A.* The promotional channel for the "DirecTV DVR with TiVo" is channel 237. This channel may not be available at all times due to other programming on other channels.

*Q.* What do all of those acronyms mean?
*A.* Just to avoid typing things out longhand, some abbreviations are used to making posting faster. Some of the common ones are:
DirecTiVo - The shorthand name for "DirecTV DVR receiver with TiVo service". 
D* - DirecTV. This is a derivative from EchoStar (Dish Network), which is commonly referred to as E*.
OTA - Over the air broadcast. In other words, what you pick up with your antenna.
SD - Standard Definition Television. Also known as the standard analog TV system that we have been using for the past 50 years.
HD - High Definition Television. This is the new digital TV system that allows broadcast of TV signals in different resolutions.
*Q.* What is the difference between a standalone TiVo and a DirecTiVo?
*A.* The DirecTiVo can record two different programs at the same time if both satellite feed connections are hooked up. Also, because the programming is already compressed when it is sent by DirecTV, there is no compression setting. The monthly service fee for DirecTiVo DVR service is $4.99 per month, and is waived if you subscribe to Total Choice Premium. The monthly cost for a standalone TiVo is $12.95.

On the SD DirecTiVos, you cannot record OTA broadcasts of your local stations. You will need to subscribe to a locals package.

On the HD DirecTiVos, you can record the OTA digital broadcast of your local stations if available. You cannot record the OTA analog broadcasts.

*Q.* Can I use just one satellite input with the DirecTiVo?
*A.* Yes, but the functionality is reduced. You will not be able to record two programs at once. Each input requires a separate cable run from the switch to the receiver. You cannot use a splitter to split the DirecTV signal as the cable is also used to send commands back to the switch.

*Q.* Do I need a phone line with the DirecTiVo?
*A.* Although you will receive nag messages for the DirecTiVo to phone home, a continuous phone connection is not required. However, without a phone line connection, you may not be able order Pay-Per-View programming, view regional sporting events, or subscribe to the Out-of-market sports packages. Also, software updates are currently delivered with the phone line. All schedule data comes from satellite data stream, not from the program data.

*Q.* What's the difference between the different models of DirecTiVos?
*A.* The DirecTiVos come off the same assembly line, and are essentially the same machine with the same software. The only difference is the size of the hard drive in the unit.

*Q.*How much is the TiVo service?
*A.*The monthly charge for TiVo service with DirecTV is $4.95 per month. This charge is per account, not per receiver, and is waived if you subscribe to the "Total Choice Premium" package. If you are using the DirecTiVo as a second receiver, then the standard $5 mirroring fee applies.

*Q.* Will the TiVo work without subscribing to the DirecTiVo service?
*A.* No. Without subscribing to the service, all that you will have is a regular receiver that only has the 30 second buffer. The TiVo will not fall back to a timer mode function.

*Q.* How come the beginning or end of my shows are being cut off?
*A.* Blame the cable channels, TV stations, and the networks, not DirecTV or TiVo. The clock as well as the schedule data is sent down by DirecTV. Based upon that program data and that you set a season pass for _Case Closed_, it knows that the show currently airs Mondays-Thursdays from 10:00 PM-10:30 on channel 296. It has no way of determining if the show is actually airing, or if it is running long. You will need to set up an option to start the recording a minute or so early and/or end the recording one or two minutes longer. If you are recording a live event such as an awards show or a sporting event, then you will want to have the recording end much later.

*Q.* I've removed a promotional channel, PPV channel, or home shopping zone from the "Channels I Receive" list, but it keeps reappearing. What gives?
*A.* DirecTV tends to be heavy into sports, especially with the sports packages. When additional channels are temporarily needed, some PPV, shopping, and promotional channels are removed from DirecTV's lineup, then reappear as a new channel. New channels are automatically added to "Channels You Receive" list.

*Q.* When will we get the Home Media Option?
*A.* Unknown. The Home Media Option is part of the standalone series 2 TiVo receivers, which is at version 4 now. The current models of DirecTiVo is at version 3, and while it is capable of home media option, there is currently no known plans when or if it will be implemented.

*Q.* What does the *Window* button do?
*A.* Nothing at this time. It is reserved for possible future use.

*Q.* Do I have to turn off the receiver?
*A.* You mean, put it in "standby" mode, right?  No, it is not necessary to put the receiver in standby mode, as program data is constantly being fed to the receiver. The only time when it may be necessary to put the receiver in standby mode is if you have an antenna hooked up to the DirecTiVo, and then the DirecTiVo to the TV. Then, you will need to put the unit in standby mode to view programming.

*Q.* How can I turn off the sound effects?
*A.* From the main menu, select *Messages & Setup*, then *My Preferences*, then *Sound Effects Volume*.

*Q.* Can the DirecTiVo remote be converted into a RF remote?
*A.* Yes, a kit is available from Weaknees that will convert your DirecTV remote into a RF remote.

*Q.* What is the current version of the DirecTiVo software?
*A.* The current version of the software is:

Series 2 (current shipping model): 3.1.1e
Series 1 (older model, no longer in production): 3.1.0c2

©2004 by DBSTalk. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Upgrading Your DirecTiVo Capacity


The Legal Department said:


> By opening up your DirecTiVo, you will void your warranty. DBSTalk and all other related parties are not responsible for any damage incurred by upgrading your DirecTiVo.
> 
> When you have your DirecTiVo open, you will notice a cable running from the main board to the front panel. It is absolutely important that this cable is not disconnected or damaged, otherwise your DirecTiVo will be damaged on power up.


*IMPORTANT NOTE:* The information below applies to the standard definition DirecTiVo. The HD-DirecTiVo can also be upgraded using a special version of the mfstools CD.

*Q.* Why bother upgrading my hard drive?
*A.* At the time of this writing, the 35 hour DirecTiVos can be obtained for as little as $49 for a new subscriber and $99 for an existing subscriber while the larger models carry a price premium. Save a few bucks and upgrade it yourself.

Also, you will be surprised at how quickly you will fill your DirecTiVo with recordings, especially after recording several hard-to-find movies that air overnight.

*Q.* How easy is it to upgrade the DirecTiVo?
*A.* Quite easy _if you know what you are doing_. If you are familiar with working inside a computer, you can easily perform a drive upgrade. The writer of this FAQ has upgraded his HDVR2 (now called the SD-DVR40) from the factory supplied 40 GB hard drive (approximately 35 hours of recording time), to a 160GB hard drive (approximately 120 hours), to two 160GB hard drives (approximately 243 hours). All of this was performed within six months of purchasing the DirecTiVo.

*Q.* Isn't this considered hack talk, and against DBSTalk policy?
*A.* No, since we are not modifying the DirecTiVo in order to receive non-subscribed channels or to extract the video data. We are simply expanding the capacity.

*Q.* What kind of capacity increases should I expect?
*A.* Because of the varying compression used by DirecTV, the additional capacity quoted is approximation. The capacity that would added or replace on a standard definition DVR would be as follows:
Single 80GB - 70 Hours
Single 120GB - 105 Hours
Single 160GB (prior to D10) - 120 Hours
Single 160GB (D10 only) - 135 Hours
Single 300GB (D10 only) - 245 Hours
Dual 80GB - 140 Hours
Dual 120GB - 210 Hours
Dual 160GB (prior to D10) - 243 Hours
Dual 160GB (D10 only) - 285 Hours
Dual 250GB (D10 only) - 440 Hours
Dual 300GB (D10 only) - 527 Hours
*Q.* Are there kits available to add on the hard drive?
*A.* Yes. Weakness and PTV Upgrade specializes in upgrading the hard drive capacities of both Standalone TiVos and DirecTiVos. If you like, you can even ship the DirecTiVo to them and they will perform the upgrade. Please tell them DBSTalk sent you.

*Q.* Are there any recommended hard drives?
*A.* Besides "one that works", not really. Most hard drives come with a one year warranty now with the exception of the Samsung which carries a three year warranty. Also, there is no noticeable performance difference between the 2MB buffer and 8MB buffer.

*Q.* What do I need to upgrade my hard drive on my DirecTiVo?
*A.* You will need the following in order to upgrade your TiVo:
A PC computer that supports large hard drives and can be set to boot from the CD
A printout of Hinsdale How-To Instructions
Torx T-10 and T-15 screwdrivers
Large IDE Drive
A drive bracket such as the Weaknees Twinbreeze or 9th Tee if you are adding a second hard drive.
A spare small hard drive formatted in FAT32 to hold the image backup.
Some patience
Note: If you computer does not support booting from the CD, you can use Smart Boot Manager to boot off the CD.

Although not required, obtaining a copy of the Ultimate Boot CD is recommended. There are plenty of utilities on that disk, and some allow you to adjust the acoustics. Since the TiVo was designed for 5400 RPM drives and most new drives run at 7200 RPM, you can set the acoustics to "quiet" so that you don't hear the drives at all!

*Q.* What is the largest hard drive that I can put in a TiVo?
*A.* Because of the limitations of the Linux kernel used in the standard definition DirecTiVo prior to R-10, the largest drive that can be used is a 160GB drive, with only the first 137 GB being recognized. Considering that such drives now cost under $100, it's not that much of a loss anymore.

For the high-definition DirecTiVo and the R-10, the kernal has been updated to support large drives, so there is no known drive limitation.

*Q.* How long does it take to upgrade the capacity?
*A.* It depends on which upgrade route you take. If you follow Hinsdale instructions and are either adding a second drive, or replacing the first drive without saving the recordings, then it should only take about an hour. If you decide on transferring your recordings to another drive, then expect the transfer to take several hours because of the high amount of disk I/O. (An upgrade from a 40GB hard drive to a 160GB hard drive took me over 4.5 hours... and that was on a Athlon 2200+).

*Q.* Any tips?
*A.* Some tips to make your upgrade easier:
*Read the Hinsdale instructions.* In fact, make a printout, read it several times, and highlight the relevant sections. (An interactive online guide can be found here)
*Note where all the cables go in your PC.* There is no need to have a working and upgraded DirecTiVo and a dead PC.
*Disconnect your regular hard drive.* Many of the recent computers have been installed with Windows 2000 or XP using the NTFS file system. This will corrupt your TiVo drive.
Good luck!

©2004-2005 by DBSTalk. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Where the hell is the blanking manual?

Many manufacturers are now making their manuals available on-line for you to download and read. This is especially helpful when evaluating the product prior to purchase or when you misplaced the manual.

The manuals are in Adobe Acrobat format, and can be read using the Acrobat Reader. The manuals are located at DirecTV's site, and include the following:

HD-DVR
DirecTV HR10-250
Series 2 DVR
DirecTV D10
DirecTV D10-200
DirecTV D10-300
Series 2 DVR (Out of production)
Hughes HDVR2
Hughes SD-DVR40/SD-DVR80/SD-DVR120
Phillips DSR7000
Phillips DSR704/708
RCA DVR39
RCA DVR40/80/120
Samsung SIR-S4040R/S4080R/S4120R
Series 1 DVR (Out of production)
Hughes GXCEBOT
Phillips DSR6000 (No manual available)
Sony SAT-T60


----------

